# Browning hi power value?



## CameronP (Jul 22, 2021)

So the other day I traded a gun for a browning hi power 9mm, and I see so many different prices everywhere I look and was wondering in anybody could tell me the true value on mine? Here’s a couple pics


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I can't help you with proper value, but seeing as though they are out of production now, the prices have only gone up. Yours is a nice one, and would certainly find a permanent spot with the other guns in just about anyone's collection.


----------



## CameronP (Jul 22, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> Well, I can't help you with proper value, but seeing as though they are out of production now, the prices have only gone up. Yours is a nice one, and would certainly find a permanent spot with the other guns in just about anyone's collection.


I appreciate it man


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

In this area nice HP's are in the $1000 range. Certain models can be higher. It helps if there's the original box, paperwork, etc. 
They are great guns.


----------



## CameronP (Jul 22, 2021)

54rambler said:


> In this area nice HP's are in the $1000 range. Certain models can be higher. It helps if there's the original box, paperwork, etc.
> They are great guns.


Unfortunately I didn’t get anything with it, just the gun and a mag, but when I traded a s&w M&p shield .40 for it, I can’t complain lol


----------



## CHenry (Aug 2, 2021)

Id say $900 to $1000


----------



## CameronP (Jul 22, 2021)

CHenry said:


> Id say $900 to $1000


Great, thanks man!


----------



## CHenry (Aug 2, 2021)

This one isn't for sale but its no less that $1300 if I did.
Ceremony, Crimson trace extras


----------



## CHenry (Aug 2, 2021)

Cerekote and no idea how I double posted pics.
Can I not edit this?


----------



## CameronP (Jul 22, 2021)

CHenry said:


> Cerekote and no idea how I double posted pics.
> Can I not edit this?


Heck ya man looks great, I thought about cerakoting mine but I didn’t know if it’ll decrease the value


----------



## CHenry (Aug 2, 2021)

CameronP said:


> Heck ya man looks great, I thought about cerakoting mine but I didn’t know if it’ll decrease the value


Shouldn't decrease it at all. My 1911 is coated and I carry it so it has holster wear through the coating.
Just adds character.


----------



## CameronP (Jul 22, 2021)

CHenry said:


> Shouldn't decrease it at all. My 1911 is coated and I carry it so it has holster wear through the coating.
> Just adds character.


Yours is definitely really nice, I was looking at one of these too color schemes


----------



## CHenry (Aug 2, 2021)

CameronP said:


> Yours is definitely really nice, I was looking at one of these too color schemes
> View attachment 19993
> View attachment 19994


Id never buy a clone but thats me


----------



## CameronP (Jul 22, 2021)

CHenry said:


> Id never buy a clean but thata me


Wdym you’d never buy a clean?


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

All of your guns is cool!!


----------



## CHenry (Aug 2, 2021)

CameronP said:


> Wdym you’d never buy a clean?


I meant clone


----------

